# TSH, T4, T3 normalized, still feel terrible



## Khaarina (Mar 9, 2012)

According to my new labs I am no longer Hypothyroid but I still feel terrible. Mainly fatigue, water retention, cold hands and feet, and now I am being worked up for POTS (Postural Orthostatic Tachycardia Syndrome), because I have chronic tachycardia, exercise intolerance, and I start to pass out after about 7 minutes of standing still (among many other symptoms). I did finally get my doc to order Hashimoto's test and this confirmed Hashimoto's. I'm not sure where to go from here. My doctor seems to think that because my labs are normal, my thyroid can't be causing my symptoms, but I'm not so sure. Any suggestions?

Recent Labs:
TSH: 2.5 (.450-4.5)
T4: 6.3 (4.5-12)
T3: 89 (71-180)
TPO: 81 (0-34)
Antithyroglobulin Ab: 639 (0-40)


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

I guess I wouldn't put anything past the thyroid, but your symptoms do merit scrutiny. I'd want to rule out more serious issues for certain, so I'm glad your doc is looking into the heart issue. Also, have you been screened for other auto-immune disorders? Have you had your iron levels looked at?

Are your T4 and T3 numbers free or total? They're in the lower part of the normal range, so even though TSH is stabilized, you could still be under-medicated. are you on a thyroxine? What dose?


----------



## javynliz (Aug 27, 2012)

I feel that your tsh could still be lower. I would ask to raise the dose a little. I would also keep considering other options. Did he test ft3?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, it would be helpful to know if those are free or total numbers.

Have you had an ultrasound of your thyroid?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Khaarina said:


> According to my new labs I am no longer Hypothyroid but I still feel terrible. Mainly fatigue, water retention, cold hands and feet, and now I am being worked up for POTS (Postural Orthostatic Tachycardia Syndrome), because I have chronic tachycardia, exercise intolerance, and I start to pass out after about 7 minutes of standing still (among many other symptoms). I did finally get my doc to order Hashimoto's test and this confirmed Hashimoto's. I'm not sure where to go from here. My doctor seems to think that because my labs are normal, my thyroid can't be causing my symptoms, but I'm not so sure. Any suggestions?
> 
> Recent Labs:
> TSH: 2.5 (.450-4.5)
> ...


Your results are "only" within the range suggested by your lab. You are no way normal. It is quite clear to me you are very hypo.

Change doctors and get the FREE T3 and FREE T4 run.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/Article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
Dr. Woliner
http://www.thyroid-info.com/articles/freet3woliner.htm

Have you had an ultra-sound of your thyroid?


----------



## Khaarina (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your responses. I have not had an ultrasound of my thyroid (which is strange because he has ordered an ultrasound for every other part of my body) and the only thyroid labs I've had recently are the ones listed, so no frees. I do know that my vitamin D runs consistently on the low end of normal. Over the past year and a half I have been tested for just about everything including deficiencies, allergies, MS, lyme, etc. I've also had a cardio work up done and I will be taking a tilt table test soon to confirm the POTS diagnosis. My doctor doesn't seem to take thyroid disorders very seriously, but I don't want to change docs just yet because he _is_ taking my condition seriously while all the others treated me as if I have an anxiety disorder. I think I will do some more research about frees and such and take it back to my doc.


----------



## javynliz (Aug 27, 2012)

About.com has the new range posted for thyroid level. It's .3 to 3. Another good website is stop the thyroid madness. I think there's valuable info on both sites. Vitamin D tends to run low in people with a thyroid disorder. I just ran across some info about POTS last night. What are the symptoms you're having with that?


----------



## Khaarina (Mar 9, 2012)

My symptoms are:

*Current Symptoms: *
Tachycardia and palpitations
Shortness of breath
Dizzy/lightheaded 
Sensation of swelling and tingling in extremities 
Extreme fatigue and exercise intolerance 
Headaches
Ringing in ears
Brain fog
Chronic constipation
Recurrent diarrhea w/ cramps, nausea/vomiting, & sometimes chills
Bloating/distended belly
Hot flashes
Excessive sweating and nights sweats
Numbness in face (nose, roof of mouth, forehead)
General itching 
Choking on fluids
Cold hands & feet
Muscle twitching
Weakness/numbness in hands upon waking
Adult acne

*Past Symptoms:*
Nerve pain in extremities
Insomnia
Tremors in hands & legs
Chest pain
Nausea and vomiting
Recurrent sinus infections 
Recurrent UTI
TMJ pain
Bruise easily
Cough (mild but chronic)
Swollen gums
Sudden loss of appetite/sudden increase in appetite
Sudden unintentional weight loss/weight gain
Abdominal pain
Tension in neck, throat, jaw, tongue
Eye pain
Ear pain

Notes about symptoms:
Symptoms began 4/23/2011 (1-½ years ago)
All symptoms listed are recurrent or chronic
Symptoms get worse upon physical exertion, standing still, heat, bright lights, strong smells (such as perfume or cleaning chemicals), mental stress, and during menstruation.

This is the list I made for my doctor. Sorry it's so long. I'm finding it very difficult to distinguish the POTS and Hashi's symptoms because many are the same.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Note these results:

TPO: 81 (0-34)
Antithyroglobulin Ab: 639 (0-40)

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003557.htm

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/thyroid-disease/AN00806


----------



## newyearforme (Sep 30, 2012)

I too have all the symptoms that you list (Current)! I have been doing tons of research and according to what I read, it can take a very long time to get stabalized. What I cannot find the answer to though,is how long does the Hashimoto attacks last? Like how long does it take for your body to run through the cycle of attacking your thyroid? Is it a year ot two? or more? According to what I've read, thyroid medication doesn't really stop that. I dont see my doctor for another six weeks so I am anxious to find out (if she even knows!)


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

The answer is: Hashimoto attacks last as long as they last.

[There is no answer. It varies.]


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Khaarina said:


> Thanks everyone for your responses. I have not had an ultrasound of my thyroid (which is strange because he has ordered an ultrasound for every other part of my body) and the only thyroid labs I've had recently are the ones listed, so no frees. I do know that my vitamin D runs consistently on the low end of normal. Over the past year and a half I have been tested for just about everything including deficiencies, allergies, MS, lyme, etc. I've also had a cardio work up done and I will be taking a tilt table test soon to confirm the POTS diagnosis. My doctor doesn't seem to take thyroid disorders very seriously, but I don't want to change docs just yet because he _is_ taking my condition seriously while all the others treated me as if I have an anxiety disorder. I think I will do some more research about frees and such and take it back to my doc.


Nothing like throwing the baby out with the bathwater!! Good grief!! Well, they know how to get money, that is for sure. It must have cost a fortune all that stuff.


----------

